# My New 27 Gallon ADA Light Limited Planted tank NEW PICS 12/11/12



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As some members already know, I have recently swapped out my old 29 gallon tank with a newer 27 Gallon hagen tank with black silicone. The new incarnate has the following equipment:

*Lighting:*
Hagen Dual 39W GLO fixture
1-39W Geisemann Aquaflora
1-39W Geisemann 6000K Midday
***Suspended using a TEK lighting single point suspension kit

*Filtration/Heating:*
Eheim 2028 Pro2 canister filter with Glass Lily Pipes
Eheim Ecco 2232 with inline Coralife 9W Turbo twist
Aquaclear 50 HOB
150W Stealth Pro heater

*CO2:*
5lb CO2 tank with Milwaukee 957 regulator, solenoid, needle valve
Diffused through an UpAqua 16/22 CO2 Atomizer

*Substrate:*
9L ADA Amazonia I
4.5L ADA Amazonia II

*Flora:*
Marsilea hirsuta - dwarf 4-leaf clover
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown' 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae'
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii'
Cryptocoryne affinis
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53b'
*Hygrophila pinnatifida*
Fissidens fontanus - Phoenix Moss 
Ludwigia ovalis
*Ludwigia inclinata* removed
*Ludwigia senegalensis*
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Bolbitis heudelotii
Nymphaea zenkeri - red tiger lotus
Echinodorus vesuvius
*Potamogeton gayi* removed
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Staurogyne stolonifera
*Staurogyne repens*

*Fauna:*
Xiphophorus variatus variatus - Hawaii Variatus
Tanichthys albonubes - Golden White Cloud
Caridina multidentata - Amano Shrimp
Ottocinclus affinis - Otto cat
Corydoras pygmeaus - Pygmy cory
Hyphessobrycon robertsi - Roberty tetra

Pictures yet to come.........


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

sounds sweet !! pics????


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Pics Stuart.. Is this the one i saw while i was there? You have some nice tanks!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonnymoss said:


> sounds sweet !! pics????


I'm still waiting for the tank to clear.....



euroamg said:


> Pics Stuart.. Is this the one i saw while i was there? You have some nice tanks!!!


Yes Nelson, it is/was the murky tank (damn ADA).....

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

here are some pics of its beginning.....

The tank before being filled with water:



















The tank filled with water and cycling with a Fluval 205










The new lighting and accesories




























Lily Pipes










More Pics to come.....


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

you dont cheap out do you? what type of lily pipes? ive got a buddy in japan picking me up some and a co2 diffuser


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonnymoss said:


> you dont cheap out do you? what type of lily pipes? ive got a buddy in japan picking me up some and a co2 diffuser


The Lily Pipes are PM brand (PowerMen Inflow & Outflow). They are from Australia.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of the plants (most of the crypts melted unfortunately) and all plants are NOT in these pics and not all equipment is shown yet...
































































Thanks for looking,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet Stuart, no fancy rock in there


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

What is that redish brownish plant behind the crypt and next to bolbitus? tank looks good!


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> What is that redish brownish plant behind the crypt and next to bolbitus? tank looks good!


I could be wrong, but I think its a cryptocorine wenditii brown, But yes its a good looking tank, can't wait to see it develope


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looking great, now where is the full tank shot


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The tank is going to fill in nicely.

Did you moved a lot of the plant around?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics from this morning 1/8/11. I've added Ludwigia inclinata (erroneously senegalensis previously), Potamogeton gayi (erroneously Blyxa alternifolia previously), and Downoi (Pogostemon helferi). The tank has still not cleared entirely, but the growth has been crazy over the last couple weeks. Without further adieu, here are some pics.....

*Top view of inclinata:*



















*Front view of inclinata:*










*Top view of Azolla:*










*Left front:*










*Left side view:*










*Centre view:*



















*Right side:*



















*Right top view:*










*Bolibitis top view:*










Thanks for looking. Comments are welcome!

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

wow its really coming a long now, love the azolla, i think i sucked the little bit i had out with the siphon or it snagged some clippings when trimming, man they get long roots


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> What is that redish brownish plant behind the crypt and next to bolbitus? tank looks good!


It is Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown'



neven said:


> looking great, now where is the full tank shot


The tank is still murky, and i suck at photography.. 



EDGE said:


> The tank is going to fill in nicely.
> 
> Did you moved a lot of the plant around?


Yes I changed around some things but it looks like I may need to reorganize again....



neven said:


> wow its really coming a long now, love the azolla, i think i sucked the little bit i had out with the siphon or it snagged some clippings when trimming, man they get long roots


Rob, I got lots of azolla now, so your welcome to some. Let me know when you can come out and I may hook you up with some other freebies  You may need to sneak another red lotus over though...

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Stu,

the floating plant sort of reminds me of green snowflakes...

and the inclinata is starting to grow on me fast, when it colours up more red it will be a stunner!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Hey Stu,
> 
> the floating plant sort of reminds me of green snowflakes...
> 
> and the inclinata is starting to grow on me fast, when it colours up more red it will be a stunner!!!


The inclinata definitely is my favourite plant right now . I wish it didn't grow so quickly though !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Stuart....that red lotus has some great color, wish mine looked that good lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

diztrbd1, you likely have a Nymphaea maculata rather than a Nymphaea zenkeri
but even then the mother plant of stuarts is quite intense red even compared to other Nymphaea zenkeri.

Both varieties are often sold as tiger lotus 'red' even Nymphaea pubescens is sold as tiger lotus 'red' despite being drastically different colours from the other two varieties

if i am wrong about what kind you have, then it may just need more root fertilization as they dont do nearly as well with just water column ferts


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> diztrbd1, you likely have a Nymphaea maculata rather than a Nymphaea zenkeri
> but even then the mother plant of stuarts is quite intense red even compared to other Nymphaea zenkeri.
> 
> Both varieties are often sold as tiger lotus 'red' even Nymphaea pubescens is sold as tiger lotus 'red' despite being drastically different colours from the other two varieties
> ...


You would know, Rob, as my plant came from you !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

stuart,

was this tank a christmas present for yourself??? haha
you treat yourself way too good.
loving the new 'scape job.

i'm finding it tough to abandon a planted tank and so i'm beginning to put more swords.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

and so i succumbed to plants..again. thanks for the quality clippings Stuart. checking out the tank in person and then going back to look at past two week's picture shows tremendous plant growth. your plants grow 4 fold each week! amazing. the azolla is pretty neat. great for fries 

wish i had another tank for just plants (notice the hint of MTS).


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw Stuart's tanks in person this morning. Beautiful (all of them, not just this one). The pics don't do the tank justice and the pics are gorgeous. 

His 15 gallon tank with blue pearl shrimp and otos is my favourite tank in the world right now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How do those lotus propagate? By cuttings? I'm looking for one if you have one to spare Stuart.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> How do those lotus propagate? By cuttings? I'm looking for one if you have one to spare Stuart.


Hey Gary.

I'm not all that sure. I've only had mine for about 4 weeks or so and it has grown alot. Here's a quote from Aquatic Plant Central: "Propagation of N. lotus 'Red' can usually only be achieved if the plant is allowed to form a handful of floating leaves and subsequently develop one of its night-blooming flowers. The seeds that develop after the flower has wilted germinate easily. Bulb division, as well, is possible but is rare, and is only successful if the severed portion contains a crown from which leaves have already developed."

Hopefully surface leaves do not form as I will end up with an aquatic eclipse..... LOL.

Hopefully that help,

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

to add to what stuart's information, my old red lotus split into two plants at the base. if the original bulb is still present, then more plants will grow out from it.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

IIRC, you can break the plant off the bulb. The bulb will grow a new plant and the plant will developed a new bulb. Don't quote me on this as I haven't kept one in a long time .


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes new plants comes out near the mother plant, kind a like crypt does. but havent had lotus for a while


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys, and sorry to derail your beautiful tank journal for a bit, Stuart.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Stuart's red lotus is extemely red.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few new pics taken tonight. I finally got some Ludwigia senegalensis and Hygrophila pinnatifida. WARNING: I suck at taking pics. Enjoy!



























































































Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Once again, very very nice! 
I'm glad that I have the chance to share your legacy here in Toronto.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

beijing2008 said:


> Once again, very very nice!
> I'm glad that I have the chance to share your legacy here in Toronto.


I'm glad you were happy with the plants, Leon !

Stuart


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my favorite tank and I love all the colours of plants. It has a nice flow to it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...... I took some more pics after pulling out the Lilaeopsis, Marsilea, and Lobelia. The water is a little cloudy, BUT should be clear in a few days (darn ADA). Anyways.... here are some pics:

*A before pic:*










*AND after:*


















































































Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's been a while since I posted pics of this tank. My Anubias coffeefolia is blooming after 2 years ! I've also included some crappy pics of the tank as well. i hope you enjoy them.

*Anubias bloom:*























































*Tank shots:*














































Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great Stuart!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of my 27 Gallon 'jungle tank'. It desperately needs an overhaul but it's at the bottom of my tank list at the moment. No laughing...... LOL !
































































Thanks for humouring me !

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Your jungles are amazing! I see you got some bloodfin tetras in there


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Your jungles are amazing! I see you got some bloodfin tetras in there


Almost..... they are actually Green Fire Tetras I got from Charles months back !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice plants Stuart..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crow...... It's been over a year since my last update and the tank has gone through several changes during that time. I recently added a few more plants and sold a whack at the VAHS Auction in November. The new plants I added are:

Juncus repens
Rotala macranda
Rotala indica
Marsilea hirsuta
Ammania gracilis
Sagittaria subulata
Bucephalandra 'Sintang'

Here is the new look of the tank as of tonight. I hope you enjoy !
































































Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great colors. Wish my Macrandra looks like that. That L. Cuba on the left?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Great colors. Wish my Macrandra looks like that. That L. Cuba on the left?


Hello Lawson.

It is Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata (aka Cuba). It has been directly under the Sagittaria subulata and therefore has not gone red yet. Which reminds me... I need to add that plant to the 'new plant' list above.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

